# River Sombrero Fall Clearance!



## jeffvdgo (Dec 5, 2008)

*20% off all Quick Ship Sombreros with discount code "take20", plus free shipping on ALL orders!* Hurry to River Sombrero for the best prices of the year! First come, first served!

20% off plus free shipping:

DELUXE 6' Sunbrella Cadet Grey, fits 67-72"w
6' Sunbrella Pacific Blue, fits 67-72"w
8' Sharkskin Arctic Silver, fits 61-66"w
8' Sunbrella Cadet Grey, fits 61-66"w
8' Sunbrella Cadet Grey, fits 73-78"w
8' Sunbrella Logo Red, fits 73-78"w
8' Sunbrella Pacific Blue, fits 79-84"w


----------

